# dairy queen x blue widow & chernobyl x shark attack



## furnz (Sep 21, 2014)

hello everyone.. 

I'm having a bit of insomnia and just thought I'd share my last 2 nugs before I medicated. I'm also showing the plants they were harvested from.

The first is a dairy queen(TGA) x blue widow(dinafem).
Smells like watermelon or grape bubblegum.
Clear headed relaxed body buzz. Not as potent as either parent but the smell, bud density and structure made up for it.











Now the Chernobyl(TGA) x Shark Attack (Dinafem)
Smells like skunky lime fuel with a hint of menthol.
The high is a racy, sweating high where you want to get up and go. Also is a real lung expander and eye shutter.
The yield was above average too.











And finally my last two nugs.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Sep 22, 2014)

both look great man an they both sound like some interesting combos


----------



## furnz (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------

